

An in-depth look at the performance of guile's web server - sciurus
http://wingolog.org/archives/2012/03/08/an-in-depth-look-at-the-performance-of-guiles-web-server

======
melling
Work has been done with Guile to let it run emacs lisp. Hopefully, more can be
done to finish this project. It would be great to have both elisp and Scheme
as Emacs extension languages. More Google Summer of Code work?

